# Is there a large spindle South Bend 9"



## Jim_cellarshop (May 26, 2011)

I thought I saw someone mention a SB 9" with a large spindle bore 1" or 1 1/8" ? I think it may have been a transplant? Spindle only or maybe a different head stock? There are lots of SB 9s around here but I could use a larger spindle bore. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. I may have seen a SB 9" 'with 10K spindle' and I may have thought that it was a 10L. I have a bit of work on my shop to get ready for a lathe and I need to take my wife on vacation, so I have some time to look around. Generally SB 10Ls in at least fair condition are a little over my buget, but if I put off the mill for a while I may be able to swing it. I am going to try to get something with a spindle bore greater than 1.0" (1.25+ would be better) with about 24" between centers that I can get into my basement. Jim.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I will put those on my list of possibles. There are a few Clausing 12" lathes around, anyone know what the spindle bore is on those? I just started researching those looks like some have a hydraulic variable speed that could be a problem, but they appear to come apart enough the go in the basement. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Is there a large spindle South Bend 9*

That's interesting, I thought I saw one of these listed for sale not long ago. I stated that it had the wider bed ways of a 10L, but ad did not list spindle bore. Still one of the main reasons I like the 10L (& 9a/b/c ) is that there is a lot of tooling, accessories & spare parts. Some of the newer lathes have tooling & accessories that i do not see much on the used market & new prices are steep for some items for a home shop. And it would figure that an ideal candidate for my shop would be made for one year, 72 years ago!! Oh well. Thanks, Jim


----------

